
Indian startup aims to sell portable washing machines at Rs 1,500 - ghosh
http://indianexpress.com/article/technology/gadgets/indian-startup-aims-to-sell-portable-washing-machines-at-rs-1500/?SocialMedia
======
jqm
I used one of these for years when I lived in an apartment (didn't like using
the laundry facilities everyone else used).

[https://www.lehmans.com/p-4444-breathing-hand-
washer.aspx?sh...](https://www.lehmans.com/p-4444-breathing-hand-
washer.aspx?show=all)

I had a big tub I put in the bathtub and it took about 5 minutes to wash a
small load of laundry. It was a bit of a workout but that's ok too. It used no
power and cost $20.

Then I put the clothes in this, hung them, and in the morning they were dry.

[http://www.amazon.com/Centrifugal-Clothes-Portable-Spin-
Drye...](http://www.amazon.com/Centrifugal-Clothes-Portable-Spin-
Dryer/dp/B002GEDBIG%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q%26tag%3Dduckduckgo-d-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3DB002GEDBIG)

Now I have a house and a regular washer and dryer but I would recommend one of
these breather washers for someone with limited access to power or no washer
hook ups. They really get your clothes cleaner than a conventional washer.

------
seesomesense
If they drop that AC 240 Volts powered device into the bucket, instant
electrocution will result.

It is unsafe as < insert expletive of choice >

------
vince_refiti
Each bucket looks like 5 - 8 litres. That's a lot of water. Might have to keep
using to soapy water for more washing.

------
chintan39
Great Idea. Hope they start selling soon.

